# What to do with my EIT now?



## deezcornuts (Sep 10, 2017)

Got my EIT, and somehow a job in software.  I don't think there are any PE's even at my company, maybe in another department but probably not.  Is there anything I can do to get my PE like join a part time club or something to get sign-offs? Or did I just waste a bunch of money and time?


----------



## SE_FL (Sep 16, 2017)

Sounds like you need to figure out your careers goals and then determine the steps needed to get there.

If you enjoy software then a PE may not be critical to your immediate success. There are tons of certifications you can obtain with more impact. A PE can be a goal, but generally there is a good reason why people want it, not just bragging rights.

I wouldn't say the EIT was a waste of time and money yet. Time will tell. I'm sure if you decide a PE is critical you will find a way to obtain verified experience, but it may require sacrifices.


----------



## J_MEC (Sep 18, 2017)

NCEES only created the software PE exam in April 2013, and in April 2017 there were 15 test takers and 5 of them were repeat takers. I would have to imagine with so few software PEs out there that if you explain to a state board your scenario. They will hopefully be reasonable and understand that there are probably less than 500 software PEs in the country right now and it is difficult to get experience working under one. I mean after all, how did the first ever PE get his license if he had no PEs to work under?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 18, 2017)

a PE is a PE in most states.   Your supervisor doesn't need to have taken the same test as you.  My boss took the Civil geotechnical exam when he got his license and I took the chemical exam and his PE reference worked just fine.


----------

